

Chorus: A jQuery plugin for embedding timelines - sharkbrainguy
https://github.com/sharkbrainguy/qorus

======
sharkbrainguy
Chorus makes it super easy to embed live timelines from twitter, facebook,
friendfeed, hackernews and github into webpages.

<https://github.com/sharkbrainguy/qorus> is a port from the original MooTools
module <https://github.com/sharkbrainguy/Chorus> to a jQuery plugin (it's a
popularity contest right?).

check out the live demo: <http://gerardpaapu.com/qorus/demo/>

